# Last one for mike



## Tclem (May 5, 2016)

used some beb from @manbuckwal to finish this one up. 
Think I may try some 1095 or some 1/4" steel and a hollow grind next.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2016)

Nice You get better each time


----------



## Tclem (May 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice You get better each time


Thanks. Maybe by the time I get to one for me I will be good. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. Maybe by the time I get to one for me I will be good. Lol



Ah- the quest for good enough will be very elusive- there always seems to be another step left...........

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## manbuckwal (May 5, 2016)

Good looking knife Tony !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 5, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Good looking knife Tony !


All cause of the wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 6, 2016)

Nice job Tony ! You should post a picture of them as a set

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2016)

I saw the group pic on FB, they look awesome! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2016)

@NYWoodturner ifnyou would get Facebook you would have seen them last night. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## robert flynt (May 6, 2016)

Boy, your starting a production line! Nice job Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 6, 2016)

Shhhwwweeeettt! The one on it's own is a beauty, love the curve along the top. Seeing the grouping makes me think of a fitting set of steak knives for some rustic log cabin...while eating bear or elk or something...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Boy, your starting a production line! Nice job Tony.


I put the wife and Paxton to work. No playing around here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I put the wife and Paxton to work. No playing around here


I figured the talent was coming from somewhere else...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> I figured the talent was coming from somewhere else...


Your figures don't add up to jack diddly squat. No freebies around here. I'm king of this castle. Or ant hill

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

